# new world for her



## blindsided77 (Sep 12, 2012)

today is our case management day hope all goes well for my four children. their mom left us three months ago. she told me she no longer has feelings for me and wants to try to be with a woman now. broke my heart after loving her for 15 years. I miss her so bad and love her so much. I filed for divorce and will be caring for our children. I will try to add more to this life of ours but for now i read about your storys they are heart breaking and i am very sorry for you all.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

hang in there and take care of yourself and children one of the best things to do for yourself is getting some type of exercise walking is great or take the kids with ya etc this will help you deal with the stress of your marriage breaking

Good Luck


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow? Bisexual wife left you far a woman.... I know from losing an ex gf how much that hurts your feelings, and pride as a man. You know it's not your fault, but let me share with you something you may not learn from others on this site.

Not only is her affair doomed to fail as they won't have a strong foundation of trust in their relationship, they can't trust each other to not to cheat...... with men in this case. You actually have a higher chance of a future reconciliation because of your kids, provided you can demonstrate to her all the ways you are perfectly happy without her and don't want her, but are still friendly. 

Here's what I love about this situation..... Ok, have you ever known a lesbian couple? They fight like freakin female cats when they're not lovey dovey. The big appeal about a lesbian relationship to women, and lesbian porn, is that they are very affectionate and gentle. If you ask me I say she's like any other AP and just a kiss ass wh*re who thinks she can do better, based solely on the person she thinks your wife is when your wife is on her best behavior. She's yet to see her mean and b!tchy side you've grown to know and love. 

This is not the case with every lesbian I've known. I don't know what it is but you take a man out of the house and leave two women gay/straight/bi they're going to first comfort each other, and then they're going to fight for dominance. The gay friends I've had seem to spar and make up a lot faster..... no kidding. 

Let her go experience the her lesbian love affair and see first hand how it's not going to be everything she thought it would be. No affair is quite as good as it was promised no matter if it's her first or hundred and first. You can't know the other person until you've seen exactly how they are living with you for a time and you've grown to have one "love them even when you hate them" experience after another.

Oh, and I shouldn't have to say this but she's bi..... she may claim to be lesbian all of a sudden but you don't 15 years and suddenly change 100% straight to 100% lesbian. Part of her at least will still enjoy men whether rubbery or real.


----------



## blindsided77 (Sep 12, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> hang in there and take care of yourself and children one of the best things to do for yourself is getting some type of exercise walking is great or take the kids with ya etc this will help you deal with the stress of your marriage breaking
> 
> Good Luck


thanks for your suport. I lost a good friend a few years ago. he loved motorcycles and always told me to keep the wind my back you made me think of him.


----------

